#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Samsung Tab 10.1.

## terry57

After much thought I've finally decided to Pop on a Tablet. Not interested in smart phones or small screens so it's the 10 ".

So you guys who are tuned into this tecky stuff. what model should I buy and what am I looking at ?

Searches have bought up the following.

Samsung Galaxy Tab S 10.1.    Approx 18 K.

Does sound about right?,  is this the best for me considering I want the large screen with all the fruit.

I'm sticking with Samsung thanks. 

Ta

----------


## Luigi

I have a Galaxy Tab 8.9 inch version. 

Think it's a step back performance wise from the rest. It's only used for pissing about and nothing serious, so that doesn't matter.

I got it because of the size. 7in is too small and 10in is too big.

Was something around 11k but as far as I know is weak performance wise compared to the rest of them. Never touched another one though so wouldn't know.

----------


## spliff

Teclast x98 Pro

https://www.facebook.com/teclastthai

----------


## Dillinger

There's a new Samsung Galaxy Tab, the S2. It comes out this month or it may already have hit the shelves. That's a 9.7 inch and is thinner than the iPad air 2.

Samsung also have a mid range 10 inch, their A series.

The new iPads will be out next month.


If that Galaxy Tab s2 is 800-900 USD like I'm reading, I'd much sooner front another 8-10,000 baht and get a Surface Pro 3/ Macbook Pro/ Macbook Air which will blow it away in every department

----------


## Bettyboo

The 10.1 Samsung tab is good - you can't go wrong with that.

I don't like the Samsung Touchwiz software, but it's not a big deal for most folk.

If you watch films and also want something a bit sturdier/tougher and are planning to do some shower/bathtub action with the handbag then the Sony Xperia tablet is topnotch and waterproof - I should imagine that BLD will be getting one for his jacuzzi swinger parties...

----------


## Dillinger

^ the 10.1 is old hat, batty

It comes with 4g for  that price, 



This is the A series, it comes with an anti Aussie screen lick saver.... A crayon... It has no office on it either. This is the boy for you Tezz

----------


## taxexile

you wont go wrong terry, comes out best in all the reviews.

I'm considering it too.

how much in Thailand for the 32GB one?

£279-£320 here in the UK depending on where it is bought.





> Best Android tablets - full-size tablets
> 
> 
> Table		Score 79%
> Galaxy-Tab-S-10.5
> Samsung Galaxy Tab S 10.5					
> Samsung’s flagship model has a dazzling 2,569x1,600-resolution screen and a super-fast processor – perfect for even the most intensive games, and every bit as good as the iPad Air.
> 
> At 465g and 7mm thick it’s one of the slimmest tablets around, making it easy to hold and brilliantly portable.
> ...

----------


## Dillinger

Remind me not to come to any of you fossils for tech advice :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

I've got the 12.2 and mountings on the wall in the kitchen and bathroom so I can use it as a mobile TV.

Runs Stalker like a champion.

----------


## rickschoppers

Terry, I purchased my Samsung Galaxy S 10.5 over 6 months ago and have been very satisfied with it. I also did not just want a smart phone and needed a big screen for my fat fingers to type on. Since purchasing it, my laptop has sat in the corner and I use the tablet for everything now. 

I came back to the States to see family and friends and just puchased an AT&T sim that gives me 4G and phone. Working great here in the States and I am typing on it now. I take it everywhere and recommend you purchase one. I paid close to the price you quoted. Good luck.

----------


## Luigi

> I've got the 12.2 and mountings on the wall in the kitchen and bathroom so I can use it as a mobile TV.


Jeepers.

Is TV really that important to you?

Can't imagine it being so important that cooking and crapping can't be done without it.

----------


## rickschoppers

TV in every room. The only way to fly.

----------


## Luigi

Of course it is.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## baldrick

Asus has a 250 usd flip - 10 inch  touch chromebook which rotates the whole way to use as a tablet

Asus Chromebook Flip - Full Review & Benchmarks

----------


## lom

> 7in is too small and 10in is too big


My missus agrees  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> I've got the 12.2 and mountings on the wall in the kitchen and bathroom so I can use it as a mobile TV.
> 
> 
> Jeepers.
> 
> Is TV really that important to you?
> ...


Never heard of the Food Network?

Or watching a bit of TV while soaking in the bath?

I don't actually bother with it when I'm having a tom tit though.

----------


## baldrick

^ streaming the cricket in the dunny would be a rather posh idea





> Originally Posted by Luigi
> 
> 7in is too small and 10in is too big
> 
> 
> My missus agrees


I hope we are not talking about tablets ?

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> I've got the 12.2 and mountings on the wall in the kitchen and bathroom so I can use it as a mobile TV.
> 
> 
> Jeepers.
> 
> Is TV really that important to you?
> ...


You'd be surprised as to the complete surrender that mobile units have become - all consuming.

 ::chitown::

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Luigi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


I said TV.

Fuck off jeff, you're obviously too stupid to participate in this conversation.

----------


## terry57

Thanks for the reviews.

I'm gona pop on the Samsung Galaxy tab S 10.5.

I want the big screen combined with the top specs. 

Not worried about spending the extra few hundred buks, it's nothing when compared to how much use it will get used.

I very happy with my 7 year old Asus note book that I use for traveling but it's a heavy little sucker up against the Tabs.

Time to step up. 

It's around 18 K or something.

Whatever. 

Thanks.

----------


## terry57

> 


Jesus,

That's the first time I've viewed the front page of Teak Door in its original format for years.

Right old whore house innit. :Smile:

----------


## terry57

OK, I've been doing my home work on this Tab.

In Australia I can get it for 13.5 K Baht. 

The 4G model is 17 K Baht.

That's 3,500 Baht or $140 AUD extra.

Do I pay the extra for the 4G ?

Thanks.

I'm of to " Fortune Town " today to see if the Thais will sell me the 4G for 17 K.

If so I'll buy it.  Better to get it I recon.

----------


## terry57

So I troll around Fortunetown today and the best price I get for the 4G is 18.5 K.

Try MBK tomorrow and if no good price I'll just buy it in Perth on the next trip back, 5 weeks away.

----------


## klong toey

You could just create a hot spot with your mobile phone and use the data plan from that.
Saves having 2 sims on 2 different accounts,if you use your phone as a hot spot no need for a mobile data version then on your tablet.
I use my phone as a hot spot when no WiFi available my tablet works just fine that way.

----------


## baldrick

yes - I use my phone as a hotspot - just 1 data plan needed , though it does chew the phone juice - but I plug it to a batt pack or power source when needed

and WiFi Hotspot is the app for it - no going through the menus to turn hotspot on and off - just tap the app and job done - on and off - that is all it does and no permissions required

----------


## Topper

I've got an older model of the 10.1.  I couldn't recommend Samsung's higher end tablets enough.  

I'd recommend the 9.7 or even the 8.4 (if they still sell that one), when I upgrade next I'm going for a slightly smaller tablet.

----------


## Bettyboo

^^ the Sony and LG just have it at the tray at the top of the screen; isn't that part of Android 5?

^^& ^^^ Good advice.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> I'd recommend the 9.7 or even the 8.4 (if they still sell that one), when I upgrade next I'm going for a slightly smaller tablet.


The Galaxy Tab S 2 - 10.5 " 4g is near on exactly the same price as the fresh of the shelf latest Samsung Tab.

Difference being it's 9.1 or something ???  

I want the 10.5 screen.

----------


## baldrick

buy the ipad terry - you know you want to

its what all your mates at starbuck are using  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ these Samsungs are good, but not cheap, so Terry probably could get an iPad for similar money (some are cheaper). A 32GB iPad for 15,200 baht:

???? iPad Air - Apple (TH)

(Would you like a dash of cinnamon in that Frapachino, Sir?  :Smile: )

----------


## klong toey

I think he should just get that 50" curved television and use that has his tablet.
Feck buying a pair of glasses.He could then use miracast or something similar. :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

buy the big curved television , claim the vat back , take it to perth , flog it off ( though all the miners have lost their jobs ) and with the profit he could buy himself the 10 inch ipad

----------


## Neverna

> yes - I use my phone as a hotspot - just 1 data plan needed , though it does chew the phone juice - but I plug it to a batt pack or power source when needed
> 
> and WiFi Hotspot is the app for it - no going through the menus to turn hotspot on and off - just tap the app and job done - on and off - that is all it does and no permissions required


Which one do you recommend, Baldrick? There are a few on the market.

----------


## baldrick

this one

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ihotspot&hl=en

the shortcut sits on my home screen

----------


## Neverna

Thanks. I'll give it a try.

----------


## terry57

> These Samsungs are good, but not cheap, so Terry probably could get an iPad for similar money (some are cheaper). A 32GB iPad for 15,200 baht:



Yep,  The Ipad is cheaper. 

Don't want an Ipad, I want a Samsung 10.5. 4G. 

I'm off to MBK tomorrow to see if they can beat 18.5 K. 

Mose well just spend the money and get it, the way Australian Superannuation is headed I'll have none left soon.  :Smile: 

I'll have to move to Issan and live on 30k baht a month.   :spam2: 

Baldrick has a spare room I'll bunk in with him.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dillinger

Before you go to MBK Terry, the new model of Samsung galaxy tab is the S2 , they don't do a 10.5 inch anymore, it's  9. 7 inches now the same as the iPad. 

The 10. 5 you are looking at is last years model with last years spec, the Galaxy tab S.

There will be a wifi only version and a 4g version of each. 

Baldrick has given you some good advice, buy the cheaper wifi only version and use your smartfones 3G as the wifi hotspot 

You should get last years model  with wifi only, pretty cheap up MBK now.

----------


## Dillinger

I can't find the wifi only model, but the 10.5 Tab S LTE(4g)is 16,590 on lazada

----------


## terry57

^

Don't want the new model because of the screen size, I will go for the 10.5 so that means I will be buying the Samsung Galaxy tab S2 10.5 4G. 

The Galaxy S1 10.5 is only 3G.

Ain't got a smart phone and have no intention of buying one at this stage hence looks like I'll just pay the extra dollars and Pop on the 4G. 10.5.

This Ain't my game but I'm trying to get a handle on it.

Thanks for all your Advice.

Am I still on the money regards I ain't got no smart Phone?

Ta

----------


## terry57

> I can't find the wifi only model, but the 10.5 Tab S LTE(4g)is 16,590 on lazada



I can get the Samsung galaxy Tab S2 10.5 4G at Fortune town for 18.5 K.

Not worried about saving a few K.

I buy my Electronics one and stick with them for years hence why I go top shelf straight up.

----------


## Dillinger

> Am I still on the money regards I ain't got no smart Phone?
> 
> Ta


That 4g in essence is a big smartfone. I guarantee you will put it to your ear if someone calls you as wel.l Make sure they throw you In some headphones. 

IMHO MBK is a lot more competitive on phones than Fortune. I'd be off there

----------


## terry57

^

I thought Fortune Town would be better because it's mainly a local clientele where as MBK is Tourist orientated. I like it out there. 

MBK does my head in considering there are 15 million Phone places.

I'll report back. 

Another option is Pantip but they are ramping it down at this stage.

----------


## baldrick

don't forget to factor in the cost of a 64 gig microSD card class 10

"4G" is just a marketing term for LTE ( long term evolution ) and its only advantage over "3G" or "3.5G" is slightly lower theoretical latency

UTMS HSUPA - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-S..._Packet_Access - 

"3.5G" for the marketing drones , has theoretical speed of 42mbits down and 5.6mbits up which is faster than any content provider is realistically going to  serve you data

----------


## klong toey

Last time we brought a television cheapest place we found was Powerbuy at the Emporium.
Not sure about tablet prices but at least they have a website that is easy to navigate.

----------


## terry57

> "4G" is just a marketing term for LTE ( long term evolution ) and its only advantage over "3G" or "3.5G" is slightly lower theoretical latency.
> 
> "3.5G" for the marketing drones , has theoretical speed of 42mbits down and 5.6mbits up which is faster than any content provider is realistically going to  serve you data



Yes, 

That is the case now but technology is changing so fast that Download speeds will be lightening fast soon enough.

I'm buying for the future.

----------


## terry57

> Last time we brought a television cheapest place we found was Powerbuy at the Emporium.



I can assure you of one thing. 

Whatever I pay for this Tab the next day I'll find it cheaper somewhere else. 

Way of the world innit. 

Already I can but it cheaper in Perth but What's 100 Odd buks these days. ???

----------


## Dillinger

I doubt you can buy it cheaper in Oz. I think you will find its the wifi only version

----------


## terry57

^

I've been researching it on line as I'm back in Perth in 5 weeks time.

" Good Guys " Are selling The Galaxy Tab S2 10.5 - 4G @ $ 679. 

That's  17 K.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Make sure the warranty covers you where you're going to be using it.

----------


## Dillinger

I be just showed you where it's 16590. Plus you can get the tourist refund

----------


## terry57

MBK today, 

15,300 BHT for the Samsung Galaxy S2 Tab 4G.   10.5.       

Pics and details tomorrow.    :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

settings --> about device --> model number

----------


## terry57

^

Model #  SM-T805

----------


## baldrick

Samsung Galaxy Tab S 10.5 LTE - Full tablet specifications

----------


## terry57

^

So I've bought the Tab 3G ?

----------


## terry57

When I looked through the brochure it showed LTE as signifying 4g.

Jesus, I hope I ain't fooked up.  The dude reassured me it was the 4 G model.   :Confused:

----------


## baldrick

4G is sales speak for LTE - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LTE_%2...mmunication%29

----------


## Neverna

4G methinks Terry. 


4G FDD LTE
B5(850), B7(2600), B8(900), B20(800), B3(1800), B1(2100)

Samsung Galaxy Tab S 10.5 | Samsung Gulf

----------


## terry57

Ok,

Seems like I've actually kicked a winner here so I'll post up  the damage. I walked into MBK armed with information on exactly what I  wanted even though I knew shit.  :Smile: . 

Seems  that I wasn't the only one, many mixed up the 3 G with the 4 G, screen  sizes and S1 with S2.   I'd done my home work on this so knew a bit. 

First 5 stores did not have this tablet but had the new 9.7" model. 

So I front up to this other store and the guy says, "  Do you want a copy or an original " ? 

I tell him I want an Original so we start to talk price. His first price was 15,500 Baht. 

I was prepared to pay 18K,  now I shitting myself I'm going to get fitted up with a Copy.  :Smile:  

Off he goes for a little walk. 5 minutes later fronts up with the Tab.

I  was trying hard to make sure I had received the 4G and not the 3G, I  pored over the Samsung Brochure that dictated LTE was 4G and looked at  the box for 3 hours to ascertain it was indeed an original. 

So after sorting out I have indeed received the correct Tab I send him off on a mission to get my the Bronze colored one.

Don't do white, spill to much shit on it.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

The shop in MBK.

----------


## terry57

Here is the real deal sealed in the box.

----------


## terry57

Lookin good at this stage, sealed with all the correct tags.

----------


## terry57

It has LTE which means 4 G.

----------


## terry57

And the all important Scans.

----------


## terry57

So I'm confident I have the real deal, I pay the guy and we cut it open to fire it up and check it.

----------


## terry57

This guy had really done a good job for me sourcing this Tab so I bought a screen saver and Tab cover from him. Here he is fitting the screen saver.

----------


## terry57

I snapped his picture just in case he had ripped me off and I needed to track him down and Knee cap him.   :Smile:   He was a good guy this one. Burmese fella.

----------


## baldrick

I see it has the IR port - you will be able to use it as a remote for your curved television  :Smile: 






> I snapped his picture


not thai

----------


## terry57

Completing the Bill and doing the Warranty. 1 year on this Tab.

----------


## terry57

So here is the damage.

Samsung Tab S 2 4G  =    15,300 plus 3 % on the credit card. 

15,759 Baht.

One screen saver =   300 Baht

One Tab Cover     =   300 Baht

Tip for this guys good work =  200 Baht.

Total  =   16,559. 

Very happy with purchase and expect to have this Tab for many years.

----------


## terry57

Real sweet screen on this thing.

----------


## terry57



----------


## baldrick

> credit card.


in MBK ??  fark

to take a screen shot 

 Simply press and hold the *HOME* button and the *POWER* button simultaneously.
2. Now go check the *Gallery > Album > Screenshotsfolder*. And see your images all saved there.

----------


## terry57

Here is the front page, I've managed to turn it on but that's about it.   :Smile: 

That's my report on sourcing out this Tab at a great price. When buying this stuff one needs to know exactly what one wants to get the good deals and prices. 

Now all I need to do is learn what this thing can do. My first Tab.

----------


## terry57

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> credit card.
> 
> 
> in MBK ??  fark.



Never worry about it mate. 

I use my Credit Card for everything I can all over Asia. Never had a problem from the get go.

If it gets ripped the Bank picks it up. 

No problems.

----------


## rickschoppers

Good for you Terry and congrats. I really like mine and I use it for everyhing now. Phone, internet, camera and FB.

Cheers

----------


## terry57

^

Any chance of showing me how to work it.   :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

If all else fails, read the directions.

----------


## terry57

I'm logging in on my new Tab. 

Not quite sure how i have done it thought.   :Smile: 

Can view sexy Sophia as well. :spam2:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Now put Kodi/Total Installer/IPTV Stalker on it and you're good to go.

----------


## taxexile

> Tip for this guys good work = 200 Baht.


what good work.

he brought you a thing off a shelf, charged you 3% for using your credit card and then another 300b for a screen saver that costs him 20b.

christ terry, tipping at a market stall in MBK, no wonder they think we are rich and stupid.

----------


## chassamui

> If all else fails, read the directions.


Shame on you Rick, real men (and Ockers) would never use directions.  :Wink:

----------


## terry57

> tipping at a market stall in MBK, no wonder they think we are rich and stupid.


Na mate,
That Burmese guy hunted hi and lo to get me that bronze one.

Also never tried to fuk me over  and done exactly what i asked of him. 

Really nice guy to deal with and pulled a rabbit out of the hat regards pricing.

You hunt around and see how long it will take you to get get that price.

I was more than happy to slip him 200 for his great service. 

Im on my Tab again .  :Smile:

----------


## klong toey

> IPTV Stalker


Found an easy to follow tutorial. :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

> If all else fails, read the directions.



http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/co...1.2_140718.pdf

heres the link to the downloadable UK instruction manual.

the price is good, they are £420 for a genuine one from Samsung online here in the UK (that's  23,400B)

----------


## terry57

^
The instructions are in the Tab, may have a look some year.   :Smile:

----------


## chassamui

Questions for Rick and Terry. Can you/do you use it as a mini laptop? Any issues downloading and watching stuff from Kat PB etc?
Is it office/pdf friendly or not?

TIA

----------


## Topper

> Questions for Rick and Terry. Can you/do you use it as a mini laptop? Any issues downloading and watching stuff from Kat PB etc?
> Is it office/pdf friendly or not?
> 
> TIA


Yes you can install bittorrent on a tablet and download stuff, just like on a pc.  With a 4g sim card installed, it's probably faster than most home internet connections.  You can also install VLC as a viewer which works really sweet.

----------


## Topper

Terry, next you need to set up your google play account....

After that, some apps I personally can't live without...

Swiftkey...allows easier text input from the keyboard.

Moon Reader .... the epub book reader thingy

Bittorrent ... 

Ez file manager  ... 

VLC for playing videos .... 

Blue mail for email ....

Most of the news services have apps that can be downloaded

----------


## taxexile

any way of connecting a printer to them?

----------


## klong toey

Took me 20 minutes to get IPTV Stalker up and running on my Nexus 7 log in issue but works okay now.

----------


## Topper

> any way of connecting a printer to them?


Don't know for sure, but I'm guessing so.  You can hook them up via usb to a computer so I'm guessing you can do that with a printer or use wireless if your printer is so inclined.

----------


## baldrick

> any way of connecting a printer to them?


yes - you get a wifi printer - just an example as there are many on the market

http://www.amazon.com/HP-Envy-4500-W...n%3A5928098011

or with an existing printer you could get a wireless print server - but they may not be as easy to set up

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_no...s+print+server




> With a 4g sim card installed


you don't want to torrent unless you are on an unlimited connection - same goes for watching streaming video/television/youtube - video uses data fast

----------


## chassamui

> Yes you can install bittorrent on a tablet and download stuff, just like on a pc. With a 4g sim card installed, it's probably faster than most home internet connections. You can also install VLC as a viewer which works really sweet.





> Terry, next you need to set up your google play account....  After that, some apps I personally can't live without...  Swiftkey...allows easier text input from the keyboard.  Moon Reader .... the epub book reader thingy  Bittorrent ...  Ez file manager ...  VLC for playing videos ....  Blue mail for email ....  Most of the news services have apps that can be downloaded CSFFan is online now


Cheers Topper. I have been using VLC since I got started with torrents. Excellent choice. It could also replace my original kindle if the epub thingy works well enough. I reckon my kindle is dying of abuse in moist environments.  :Smile:

----------


## Topper

> It could also replace my original kindle if the epub thingy works well enough.


I started out using Kindle (the android app made by google to read its stuff) and found moon reader pro on a torrent.

Moon Reader reads basically any format, has tons of setting (my favorite being able to use the volume buttons as brightness controls) and at the bottom it shows you your battery life, the time and your % read.

----------


## baldrick

I use coolreader for my ebooks




> I have been using VLC since I got started with torrents


I was using VLC but have gone back to MPC-HC for its h265 support

----------


## chassamui

> I was using VLC but have gone back to MPC-HC for its h265 support


Sorry balders, not being an ICT ninja I have absolutely no idea what you just said after 'gone back to'

----------


## baldrick

:Smile: 

MPC-HC  media player classic home cinema - looks the same as the last good windows media player which was 6 - work has been continued on this player ever since

h265 is a compression which is taking over from h264 which is what most of your movies will be compressed with now - last time I used VLC it did not have support for h265

----------


## chassamui

> MPC-HC  media player classic home cinema - looks the same as the last good windows media player which was 6 - work has been continued on this player ever since
> 
> h265 is a compression which is taking over from h264 which is what most of your movies will be compressed with now - last time I used VLC it did not have support for h265


Thanks for the explanation. I can now bluff with impunity. Balders said so.  :Smile:

----------


## charleyboy

> Here he is fitting the screen saver.



I fitted my own...I like bubbles!  :rofl:

----------


## terry57

> Terry, next you need to set up your google play account....
> 
> After that, some apps I personally can't live without...




Mate,

I've just learned how the to turn the fooker on without going balls deep into that other stuff.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


I'm back on my PC by the way.   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> Thanks for the explanation. I can now bluff with impunity. Balders said so.



The really great thing about Teakdoor is we have experts in each field.

Baldy is the go to guy when one wants to know shit about puters.

Onya Baldy. 

If I want to know about Speed wanking Mao is the Man.  :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

> Questions for Rick and Terry. Can you/do you use it as a mini laptop? Any issues downloading and watching stuff from Kat PB etc?
> Is it office/pdf friendly or not?
> 
> TIA


Chass, that is exactly what I am doing. Everything I used to do on my laptop, I now do on the tablet and then some. I am a moderator for a FB site and on it most the day. My laptop has sat in the corner since I purchased the Samsung.

----------


## chassamui

^Much obliged Rick. From what you and others had already said I guessed as much. Just required confirmation before I do a UK pricing exercise.

----------


## baldrick

you can buy a keyboard case for your tablet

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss...+keyboard+case

though if you were going that route I would also examine the asus chromebook flip

Asus Chromebook Flip C100PA-DB01 Convertible Review - NotebookCheck.net Reviews

and the asus transformer T100HA

Asus Transformer Book T100HA with Atom x5-Z8500 coming soon - NotebookCheck.net News

----------


## patsycat

Wait until it whistles at you!!

It's great for reading books on, and watching movies.  I got mine, same as yours, in April.  Still learning stuff on it!!

Mines black.  I only had the choice between black or white.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> you can buy a keyboard case for your tablet
> 
> Amazon.com: tab 10.5 keyboard case - Computers & Accessories: Electronics
> 
> though if you were going that route I would also examine the asus chromebook flip
> 
> Asus Chromebook Flip C100PA-DB01 Convertible Review - NotebookCheck.net Reviews
> 
> and the asus transformer T100HA
> ...


Or go the whole hog and buy a 3-in-1:

https://www.asus.com/2-in-1-PCs/ASUS..._Trio_TX201LA/

----------


## terry57

> Wait until it whistles at you!!




It done that yesterday Pats.

I thought that whisly thing was attached to a " Whats up " App .    :Confused: 

I dunno.   

Anyway,   after it Whistled at me I put my pants back on.      :Smile:

----------


## terry57

I got a headache.

The Handbag has gotten hold of my new Tab and been deleting shit from it.    :Scratchchin: 

I mean W.T.Fuck.     :Confused: 

Anyway, 

I've just chopped her hands off and threatened to off her over my balcony like my Mop.  

Maybe I'll be in the Slammer tomorrow.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## harrybarracuda

You've had it Tel, when she reads the thread about Kodi and realises she can even watch Thai soaps in the shitter, you've lost it forever.

----------


## klong toey

^Plenty of porn channels for her to watch as well.

----------


## terry57

^^

She has her own Samsung Note 3 and has ThaiTV installed at that.

So the first thing she done was install it on my 10.5.   :Smile: 

Now I don't mind that but don't start fuking with the Tab and deleting shit.  :ssssh: 

I tend to blow the motor when some one fuks with my Puter. 

Anyway,

I made it perfectly clear where this gig is at and she will never delete anything ever again.   :spam2: 

Just need to make things crystal clear at times mate.

----------


## Dillinger

What did she delete ?  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

^
Fook Knows. 

She said to me last night that I have deleted the stuff from your Tab.  :Confused: 

Fook me,   I've just managed to learn how to turn the fooker on.  

Thanks Darlink.  :Smile: 

Anyway,

She's been fuking with it all day but ain't dared to go near the Delete button.  
 :spam2: 


Her Note 3 is virtually the same so she knows heaps more than me about this Tab.

Even so, don't delete shit innit.

----------


## Dillinger

If you haven't put anything on it yet, you can do a factory reset, which will put all the programs it came with back on it and be the same as when you walked out of the store with it. 

I wonder how long before she goes out and leaves it all in Thai language for you

----------


## terry57

^

Oh she won't do that,

She knows I'll change the locks on the front door, she is shit scared of heights so she won't be climbing in through the balcony.   :Smile: 

Anyway,  my Handbag knows the drill Dill.    The drill goes like this.

I've got the fookin wallet so I'm the boss.      :spam2:

----------


## Dillinger

When Patsy goes to Phuket...

Will she be your Sandbag ?  :Smile: 



> my Handbag

----------


## WeallyWong

> Is it office/pdf friendly or not?
> 
> TIA


You won't want to do any editing of Office programs on the tablet. Polaris/Open Office stuff doesn't work very well with docs produced in Office that are saved in the standard office formats.

----------


## Dillinger

^The new tab, the Galaxy s2 comes with Microsoft office 365 free for one year

----------


## patsycat

> When Patsy goes to Phuket...
> 
> Will she be your Sandbag ? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by terry57
> ...


Not sure when or if i'm going to Phuket, yet.

----------


## WeallyWong

> The new tab, the Galaxy s2 comes with Microsoft office 365 free for one year


That's all on the cloud stuff, isn't it? I've not messed around with that yet. I do know that any Macs don't display some Office docs correctly as I get no end of clients sending me messages saying "something's wrong with the file you sent me!!", when in fact, it's just that they use iPhones that's the problem.

----------


## Neverna

> this one
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ihotspot&hl=en
> 
> the shortcut sits on my home screen


Thanks, Baldrick. It works a treat.  :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

Terry, now that you have had your Samsung awhile, have you been successful at posting pictures on TD? I have many pictures in my gallery, but when I touch the picture and then touch copy, they will only show a link when I try to paste them in a comment. With my HP, I could copy and paste pictures from my gallery and it was very easy. What am I doing wrong?

----------


## terry57

^

Dunno. 

I have no plans to post pictures from my Tablet. It's prime purpose is for when I'm on the road traveling. 

I have and store all my pictures on my Lap top and will continue to do so.  

I've got the picture posting dialed in as I know how.

I'm not foking with it.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dillinger

Download the photobucket app Rick, even Shrewed Punter sussed out that is the quickest way possible to upload pics to Teakdoor. 

Once that's installed, you press share and a photobucket option will be there along with Facebook, what's app etc. 

Then once your pics are in photobucket, it's a simple matter of copying the img url straight into the reply box here.

----------


## rickschoppers

Thanks for that Dillinger, I will give that a shot.

----------

